# Speaker And Head Unit Upgrade



## txoutbacker (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello everyone. We just bought a 2009 286FK and we are already thinking that the head unit and speakers need to go. Anyone have any advice on brands. Is there a direct replacement with the CD and DVD player already built in. How about a blue ray player built in. And what speakers should i look at?


----------



## BigPopa (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey TX,
I just replaced my in-ceiling speakers with Polk Audio DB series speakers. I've already installed the direct replacement 5.25"s near our door and I will replace the other set near our bed with 6x9"s this weekend. The sound difference is amazing. Good luck.


----------

